# obese goat needs a diet



## nanfarm

I acquired a nigerian dwarf goat last May (my first). She was large at the time and the seller said she might be bred 6 days prior but was normally large. It is now December and she is huge. I kept her separated from the buck I bought until recently but am concerned if she is bred it will create problems. How do I slim her down and keep her nutrition up? She seems to eat everything in site no matter what.


----------



## savingdogs

Well if the seller said she might be bred, have you considered that she could possibly be pregnant instead of fat? 

If you are new to goats, they can appear kind of fat when they actually are doing well. They are supposed to have round tummies, especially if they are pregnant. I would not put her on a diet until you are sure she is not!


----------



## savingdogs

Sorry, missed that last May part. Was she bred by your buck?


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess

You can tell if they are too fat by feeling their hip bones. If you feel the bones sharply, then they are too skinny. If you can definately feel the bones, but there seems to be a thin layer of fat then she is fine. But if you can barely feel the bones, or there feels like a thick layer of fat over the bones then she is overweight.

To help her lose weight:
First of all reduce her grain to 1 Cup a day. She doesn't need more until she is in milk. Try just this for a couple weeks. 

If she does not appear to be losing weight, (check hip bones) then start feeding her how much hay she is content with, rather then what she will eat. I had to do this for my does and now 2 months later 2 are at their ideal weight, and 2 (that were VERY fat) are getting close.


----------



## elevan

nanfarm said:
			
		

> I acquired a nigerian dwarf goat last May


As in 2009 or 2010??

IF you meant (this) last May...then you may be getting ready for a kidding...

IF you meant 2009 then follow the advice above for figuring out if your doe is truly overweight or if appearances are deceiving you.


----------



## warthog

Not sure that I am reading this correctly.  

If you are saying she was bred in May, we are now end of December that's 6 or 7 months, gestation is 5 months.  So she is not bred.


----------



## freemotion

nanfarm said:
			
		

> I kept her separated from the buck I bought until recently


This happened after May, so she could be bred, actually, I'd be amazed if she wasn't!

Why does she need grain at all?  I only use grain to keep condition up in a thin goat.  I have adult goats (and youngsters) of slender dairy breeds who get NO grain at all.  I have two pygmies that get fat on air, but I can't seem to restrict that.   Actually, since they may be preggers (naughty buckling escape), I separated them and am limiting their hay, much to their dismay.  I also bought a couple of bales of very coarse first cut, which they don't care for, and alternate feeding that with the nice second cut.  It seems to be a good compromise to slimming them down while offering enough nutrition for a pregnancy.  

I will send blood samples into Biotracking to know for sure, since my gals' exposure to the buck was limited to how fast I could run with a leadrope.


----------



## nanfarm

She was not bred last May (2010) but am hoping she is now (Dec 2010). I'm hoping she was bred by my buck around Thanksgiving 2010 so I'm hoping for kids around March.

I will try to feel her hip bones and see what I come up with. This was very helpful.

Thank you for all your help. Will let you know.


----------



## elevan

warthog said:
			
		

> Not sure that I am reading this correctly.
> 
> If you are saying she was bred in May, we are now end of December that's 6 or 7 months, gestation is 5 months.  So she is not bred.


duh! sorry my math is horrible!   you're right of course


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

nanfarm said:
			
		

> She was not bred last May (2010) but am hoping she is now (Dec 2010). I'm hoping she was bred by my buck around Thanksgiving 2010 so I'm hoping for kids around March.
> 
> I will try to feel her hip bones and see what I come up with. This was very helpful.
> 
> Thank you for all your help. Will let you know.


Well if she was bred in the last weeks of November 2010..she really would'nt be showing to be considered fat?  Some you cant even tell they are pregnant til the last month.  All are differant...but it leads me to believe she is either obese...or sometimes they can be on their 2nd freshening and they just get very wide.  

Ive seen some round goats with very healthy rumens...but really are not considered fat.  The roundness is not fat per se...its around the legs and shoulders and hinds where you will be determining excess fat on their overall condition.   FYI  

You wanna be able to feel spinal bones with flesh on them..but not too much flesh...look at her chest and shoulder areas...pinch em and see how much overlaying skin in on it.  Some goaties just have big healthy bellies...which dos'nt mean thier fat.  Be careful on cutting back..especially if she could be prenant..

Good luck!!

Do you have pics????  That might help!!!


----------



## elevan

Pictures would be very helpful for us to be able to help you.


----------



## nanfarm

Never mind. She twinned today. Did not realized she and the buck had bred prior to November. Happens quickly doesn't it. Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

nanfarm said:
			
		

> Never mind. She twinned today. Did not realized she and the buck had bred prior to November. Happens quickly doesn't it. Thanks for the help anyway.


Oh my!  Congratulations!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Well that explains everything!!!    Good for you!!

Congrats!!!!     Enjoy your new babies!!

Now you have to post pics!!!!


----------



## Our7Wonders

Yes, yes!!  Pictures are needed!  Congratulations!


----------



## freemotion

We demand baby pictures!!!!


----------



## glenolam

Congrats!  She must have kidded because you were sure she wasn't bred!


----------

